# Shimano Ultegra XSC



## Carpcrack98 (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,
was haltet ihr von der Shimano Ultegra XSC (neues Modell 2012) als Karpfenrolle für große Distanzen?
ist die mit der neuen LC vergleichbar?
läuft sie rund, leise und kräftig?
woraus ist das Getriebe? (Alu oder Zink)
Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten#6


----------



## Carpcrack98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Hi Forumsmitglieder (zum zweiten;-))
sollltet ihr mir aufgrund von Rechtschreibfehlern, zu wenig Informationen o.Ä. keine Antworten geben, möchte ich mich dafür Entschuldigen, da für mich (wenn man die Sätze verstehen kann) Rechtschreibung eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Könntet Ihr mir evtl. eine ähnliche Karpfenrolle empfehlen, die in der selben Preisklasse liegt?
Antworten wären mir wichtig!#6


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Ich habe sie in der Hand gehabt. Sie läuft gut und hat den langsamen Spulenhub.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Hallo,

ich weis nicht mir sind die neuen Ultegra "suspekt". Sehr auf Leichtbau und möglichst leichten Lauf und Wurfweite getrimmt. Die neuen LC Ci4 sind nicht viel besser.

Das läßt sich zwar gut verkaufen und beim ersten mal in die Hand nehmen ein schönes Gefühl, aber ob diese Rollen wirklich wie die alten LC auch mehrere Jahre wirklich harten Einsatz überstehen. Da habe ich so meine Bedenken. Ich kenne einige, die sich vorsorglich mit den alten LC "eingedeckt" haben.

Ich vermute, das die alten LC in 2-3 Jahren wieder sehr gefragt sein werden, wenn die ersten ihre neuen Ultegras oder vielleicht sogar auch die neuen LC "aufgearbeitet" haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Shimano wie Daiwa das mit Tournaments gemacht hat, diese nochmal auflegt.

Wenn ich mir heute in dieser Preisklasse eine Rolle kaufen müßte, mit der ich nicht nur alle paar Wochen ans Wasser gehe und auf große Distanzen auslege und entsprechend schwere Bleie evtl. mit Kraut auch wieder einholen muß und nicht schon in 2 Jahren wieder mit einem Neukauf liebäugle würde ich mir die alte LC kaufen. Ob die neuen LC da mithalten können - ich weiß es nicht.

Die alte LC ist zwar um einiges schwerer, hat aber einen etwas größeren Schnureinzug als die Ultegra  und das sie diese teilweise recht hohen Belastungen aushält hat sie in der Vergangenheit zur genüge bewiesen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carpcrack98 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Ok Danke schonmal,
samit stellt sich für mich die Fragem, ob es dann jetzt die Ultegra oder die Bug Baitrunner LC (ohne Ci4+) sein soll.
Merkt man das die LC kein X-Ship hat?
Bzw. hat die Ultegra ein Getriebe aus Alu oder aus Zink?
Oder würdet ihr sagen dass ich mir sowas ähnliches wie die Super Baitrunner XTR-RA hohlen (also evtl. die XTEA).
Die alten LC's geilen mich eher weniger an, da die Kurbel ziemlich zerbrechlich aussieht (ist die aus Plastik?).
Daher meine Frage: Wenn ihr 300 Euronen hättet, und euch 2 Karpfenrollen holen müsstet, welche wären das? (möglichst von Shimano und mit guter Optik, da Angeln nicht soviel Spaß macht wenn das Tackle häßlich aussieht;-))
Trotzdem sollte sie Robust sein, da ich mich noch so ca. 4-6 Jahre drauf verlassen möchte.

Viele Anforderungen, aber ürgendwas muss es ja geben das dem allen Gerecht wird#6

Ansonsten regt euch bitte nicht über Rechtschreibliche Kentnisse auf.


----------



## cyberpeter (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Hallo,

ich fasse noch mal zusammen:

- 300 € f. 2 Rollen
- 4-6 Jahre "garantiere Lebensdauer"
- sehr robust
- Angeln auf lange Distanzen sprich auslegen m. entspr. Belastung

Da wirst Du an der alten LC nicht vorbeikommen und ich kenne niemand, bei dem die Kurbel schon mal gebrochen ist ... |rolleyes

Wenn Du überwiegend auf lange Entfernungen auslegst ist die Schnurverlegung zwar nicht ganz unwichtig, vorallem wenn Geflecht eingesetzt wird viel wichtiger ist es aber, dass die Rolle es mitmacht, dass Du ein 200g Blei evtl. mit einem halben Kilo Kraut "garniert" am Tag 3-4 mal einholst weshalb ein starkes Getriebe und einen hoher Schnureinzug hier bedeutend wichtiger sind. Wenn Du das ganze dann regelmäßig machst, also nicht nur 3-4 mal im Jahr sondern z.B. wöchentlich wirst Du sehr schnell sehen, wie viele Modelle bei diesen Belastungen "altern".

Deshalb würde ich bei dem Budget die Finger von irgendwelchen Experimenten wie z.B. der neuen Ultegra o. der neuen LC lassen von denen man nicht weis, ob sie wirklich an die Stabilität der Vorgängermodelle hinkommen. Die von Dir genannten Baitrunnermodelle mit Heckbremse und Doppelkurbel sind für den Einsatzzweck komplett ungeeignet. Auch bei Daiwa wirst Du, mit Ausnahme der Emblems zumindest in der Preisklasse nichts finden, was sich dazu wirklich eignet.


Gruß  Peter


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Da wirst Du an der alten LC nicht vorbeikommen und ich kenne niemand, bei dem die Kurbel schon mal gebrochen ist ... |rolleyes
> 
> Deshalb würde ich bei dem Budget die Finger von irgendwelchen Experimenten ....



Wenn es eine LC-Rolle sein muß, dann kann ich Peter nur beipflichten - vor allem traue ich diesem C4 Material noch nicht über den Weg.
Die "alten" Ultegras kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen, bei den neuen fehlt einfach noch die Erfahrung über mehrere Monate bei hartem Einsatz.
Wir haben mehrere Kunden sich sich nochmal einen Zwilling bzw. Drilling der "alten" gekauft haben, nur um diese als Reserve zu haben.


----------



## cyberpeter (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die "alten" Ultegras kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen, bei den neuen fehlt einfach noch die Erfahrung über mehrere Monate bei hartem Einsatz.



Welche Ultegra meinst Du da genau und wurden die "gewartet" ?

Also die Ultegra XSB, der direkte Vorgänger der XSC, war bei einem Kumpel nach 3 Jahren wirklich harten Einsatz beim Auslegen so richtig "ausgelutscht". Die Ultegra XSA Ci4, die er danach gekauft hat und seit fast zwei Jahren einsetzt hält sich etwas besser aber auch da merkt man schon die Laufleistung. Beide ohne Wartung und nur hin u. wieder etwas aus dem Shimanofläschchen ...

Die alte LC haben einige bei uns schon seit 5 Jahren und länger im Einsatz und die sind, auch ohne Wartung, deutlich besser beinander als die Ultegra.

Mir gefallen die alte LC optisch und vom Gewicht her auch nicht aber bei einem gewissen Einsatzgebiet sollte man die Optik einfach hinten anstellen ....


Gruß Peter


----------



## Dav!d (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Für weitere Informationen zur XSC wäre auch ich dankbar.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

So, habe jetzt ein Angebot bekommen:
Die Ultegra 5500 für 110 Euronen.
Von der Schnurfassung würde sie ja reichen, nur mir wurde gesagt, dass die kleineren Modelle nicht die Laufruhe/ Kraft wie die großen haben.
Deswegen : Zuschlagen oder bleiben lassen?
Schnelle Antworten wären prima, weil das Angebot nur noch ca. 1. Woche geht!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Wenn es nicht Shimano sein muss, dann solltest du dir auch nochmal die DAM FSX anschauen, bin super zufrieden mit der Rolle und durch den Wormshaft natürlich eine klasse Schnurverlegung!|rolleyes


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Die Ultegra 5500 für 110 Euronen.
> Von der Schnurfassung würde sie ja reichen, nur mir wurde gesagt, dass die kleineren Modelle nicht die Laufruhe/ Kraft wie die großen haben.
> Deswegen : Zuschlagen oder bleiben lassen?



Das wurde Dir richtig "gesagt" sehe ich auch so. Wenn man die Übersetzung und die Kurbellänge der kleinen u. der großen Ultegra oder auch der LC anschaut kann aber auch nichts anderes herauskommen, gleiches gilt für die max. Wurfweite. Dafür sind die Kleinen halt recht leicht und optisch keine solchen Kabeltrommeln.

Ob Du trotzdem zuschlagen sollst hängt davon ab, wie Du die Rolle einsetzt was Du für optische Vorlieben hast. Wenn Du überwiegend im Nah- bis Mittelbereich in einem recht "sauberen" Gewässer angelst würde es mich das weniger stören als wenn man überwiegend weit auswirft und/oder schwere Bleie auf deutlich über 100 Meter auslegt und in einem sehr krautigen Gewässer angelt.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Eigentlich würde ich sie gerne so auf 130 meter einsetzten, aber wenn das mit der Laufruhe stimmt dann lass ich es lieber...
@0815 Fischer: Du hast recht, auch andere Firmen sind mindestens genauso gut wie Shimano, nur bei dem Preis habe ich bei S. ein besseres gefühl.


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich sie gerne so auf 130 meter einsetzten, aber wenn das mit der Laufruhe stimmt dann lass ich es lieber...



Ich glaube Du hast mich falsch verstanden, das Hauptproblem ist die Übersetzung. Wenn Du mit einem Fahrad im zweiten Gang einen Berg hochfährst ist das leichter als im vierten Gang. Je steiler der Berg desto größer der Kraftaufwand. 
So ähnlich ist das bei der Rolle. Holst Du nur leichte Bleie ein, wirst Du keine so großen Unterschied bemerken, holst Du schwere Bleie ein und mußt evtl. noch einen Büschel Kraut mit einholen oder einen Karpfen aus selbigen holen tust Du dich mit einer kleineren Übersetzung sprich der größeren Rolle einfach leichter. 

Dazu sind die größeren Ultegras schon aufgrund der größeren Bauweise (Achse, Getriebe, Bremsscheiben) einfach robuster und laufen einfach einen Ticken besser.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Ahh OK, steht auch im Shimano Katalog (die große ca 4,2 und die kleine 5,3 um auf den gleichen Einzug zu kommen wahrscheinlich).
Dann hat sich das erledigt.
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Joschkopp (1. März 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Moin Leute,
hat jemand die Rolle mittlerweile länger im Einsatz und kann mir mit einem Langzeitbericht weiterhelfen?
Zwecks Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit usw.
Würdet ihr die Rolle weiterempfehlen?


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XSC*

Ich fische die XTC seit ein paar Jahren und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Ich würde die Rolle wieder kaufen. Die XSC und XTC haben ein identisches Innenleben.


----------

